# Bicycle Paint



## Marty McCann (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm hoping someone might be able to help me.I'm looking for a paint chip chart are what paint was used in 1962 for murray bicycles?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 19, 2019)

What'cha gonna paint ?


----------

